# ???P2196???



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok so here's the deal, I have catless 3" DP so naturally I was throwing P0420 Codes all the time. So I got a wayne angle sensor and installed it. A few days later the code cleared itself, however a few hours later and I was getting on the throttle and the light pops up again. I was a little disappointed but I knew the angle sensor was no guarantee. I was a little concerned that it might actually be something else so I scanned it when I got home and now I have P0420 and P2196!! I had to unclamp the V-band on my DP to install the angle sensor and recently heard a little bit of a rattle that wasn't there before. P2196 is Bank1 pre-cat O2 sensor reading too rich. Anyone have any ideas what would cause this and could a small leak at the V-band which is between the Two O2 sensors cause this?


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

Somebody Pay attention to me!!


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

Bueller... Bueller... Bueller


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

ur car hates u? kinda like mine hates me


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

in all seriousness shouldnt the flash take care of the code? wayne angle block means u have GIAC?


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

08 passat turbo said:


> in all seriousness shouldnt the flash take care of the code? wayne angle block means u have GIAC?


 No SW yet just catless DP and Neuspeed Intake, Forge DV. I cleared the codes yesterday and they have yet to return but I really want to know what could have set off the P2196 Code as I have been running my DP for months with no ill affect other than the MIL being on.


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

well since u have no cats would that be throwing off the sensor since u are stock software? u went from a smaller diameter to a larger diameter with no restriction...just a guess


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

P0420 is cause ther is no cat, 
P2196 is saying the O2 sensor right after the turbo is reading to rich. No idea why??? However The larger DP would have no effect if anyting it would make it think it is running lean. I crossing my fingers it doesn't come up again. I have tightend the V-band and cleared the codes so hopefully all will be good. I just want to know if the leak at the v-band between the two sensors would have caused this or if hanyone else has experienced this and new what threw the code.


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

Banned 4 Life said:


> P0420 is cause ther is no cat,
> P2196 is saying the O2 sensor right after the turbo is reading to rich. No idea why??? However The larger DP would have no effect if anyting it would make it think it is running lean. I crossing my fingers it doesn't come up again. I have tightend the V-band and cleared the codes so hopefully all will be good. I just want to know if the leak at the v-band between the two sensors would have caused this or if hanyone else has experienced this and new what threw the code.


It's Baaaaaack!!

Inssalled wayne angle block a few weeks ago and have not thrown the P0420 code ever since, however now every week to two weeks I am throwing P2196, which from my research is saying the First O2 sensor, the one right after the turbo is reading a rich fuel mixtue. Anyone have any ideas why? No SW yet just a neuspeed intake, forge DV, and a 3" DP. :screwy:


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

Threw the code again this morning on my way to work, does anyone have any suggestions


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

*Problem Solved!!*

So my pcv took a total crap on me last week, I installed a plug in the manifold for now while my BSH PCV fix is on its way. Currently just VTAing the accordian hose that goes to the manifold. Car runs PERFECT!! Not only that but that stupid P2196 code has disappeared and after 1100km still has not reappeared. This code has been driving me nuts for the last few months and was accompanied by stumbling idle and misfires. So if you are having any idle issues or if you have the dreaded P2196 code popping up on you. Take a look at your PCV as it is most likely the reason for the poor idle and is definitely the cause of that damn code. WTF was VW thinking when they design a PCV system that was subject to boost:screwy:


----------

